# P229 Shooting low



## cation (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey all,

I'm wondering if I might be able to get some advice about my P229.

Originally from the factory it had a .357sig barrel in it. I put about 100 rds of .357sig ammo through it once I got it, but couldn't really tell how it shot since it was a new gun to me and so was shooting in general. I have since swapped the .357sig barrel for a .40S&W barrel since .40 ammo is WAAAY cheaper. 

Well, now that I'm a bit more familiar with the gun I can tell that it is shooting quite low at 7 yds. I'm not sure if this is a problem with my shooting technique or if there is a problem with my gun. I also have a Ruger .22/45 MKIII that I took to the range on the same day and was shocked at how well I shot it. My grouping at 7yds was roughly 3"-4" with the Ruger... but with my sig it was like 7"-8" and all about 10-12" below the bullseye of the target that I was shooting at.

Is it recommended to have the sights changed or modified after swapping the .357sig barrel for the .40S&W on the P229? 

I read in another thread about a guy with a similar problem, but he ended up ditching the gun. I'd like this thing to shoot right, or correct my technique so that I can get my groups where I want them. 

Any advice is much appreciated! :smt023

Thanks,

Cation


----------



## zx12guy (Feb 10, 2007)

Per sigforum.com the .357 has #8 sights front and rear. The .40 has #6 front and #8 rear. So changing sights should cure your problems. Off topic but are you interested in selling the .357 barrel?


----------



## cation (Dec 7, 2007)

zx12guy said:


> Per sigforum.com the .357 has #8 sights front and rear. The .40 has #6 front and #8 rear. So changing sights should cure your problems. Off topic but are you interested in selling the .357 barrel?


Thanks for the info man! I knew it had to be something simple like that.

I was planning on keeping the .357 barrel, but for the right $ I'd be willing to part ways with it. PM me an offer and or questions if you wish.

Thanks again!


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

To rule out shooter error, shoot it from a sandbag rest, and shoot both barrels. That will tell you whether or not you need to replace the sights.


----------



## cation (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I took it to the range again, and I'm glad to say it was shooter error that was giving me low groups. Chalk one up to being a complete novice.


On a separate matter, is it normal for the interior of the barrel bore to have a "frosted" appearance in the rifling groves? Even after rigorous cleaning the barrel's frosted grooves don't change. Is this normal? My .357sig barrel isn't like this, but my new .40 is.


----------

